# Schwarzer Hund GSD Breeder in Camp Hill, AL



## Melissajholmes80 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello, I am considering the purchase of a puppy from Schwarzer Hund German Shepherds in Camp Hill, AL and wondering if anyone has experience with this breeder. I would really appreciate insight from someone that has experience with this breeder. 

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Website: Home - Black German Shepherd Breeders, Black & Sable GSD Puppies for Sale, dog training for Alabama & Georgia


----------



## amytyrpak (Aug 26, 2015)

*Schwarzerhund*

Hi Melissa, I was searching my pup's breeder and came across your post! Are you still considering Schwarzerhund in Alabama? I've read where some people say they wouldn't personally buy a pup from there, but Titan was the best decision we ever made! He is very smart and obedient, your typical German Shepherd where they try to get away with everything, too. Let me know if you have any other questions


----------

